# New driver app help...



## Jnbr19867 (Nov 19, 2014)

I was just recently approved to drive for Uber, but when I log in with the UberPartner app it asks me to select a vehicle to go online and be able to start driving. When I press the button (in the app) to select a vehicle I get a message saying I don't currently have a vehicle configured.

However, when I log in to my online profile on the UberPartners website it does in fact show that I have my 2008 Jeep Patriot on my profile with all the required paperwork to be a valid driver.

Please advise any help. I've emailed Uber and now waiting for a response. I also attached screens shots below of what I have described as well - please see.

Thanks.


----------



## Jnbr19867 (Nov 19, 2014)

Just got an email from Uber and the c.s. rep told me he manually confirmed my car on my account. So i checked my driver app and yes he did - issue is resolved. 

Cant believe i got a response in less than 24 hours.


----------



## Steve_Chatt (Nov 15, 2014)

In my experience, they are pretty good about getting emails responded too fairly timely.


----------



## Melodie (May 5, 2015)

I had the same thing happen to me today.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Someone correct me, but I believe the Uber support model is also "on demand". I ask a question to Uber online and get several responses from "support personnel". Are these folks working from home "on demand" and competing with each other for support questions? I believe so, but do not know as they have no phone contact for us.


----------

